# *Erledigt*  XML und Java DOM Tutorial



## vogella (1. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

könnt Ihr ein gutes (kleines :roll: )Tutorial für XML mit DOM empfehlen? Ich kenne bisher nur das "Tutorial" unter dem folgendem Link und finde es beschränkt einsetzbar (für Anfänger).

http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/2.0/tutorial/doc/

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## vogella (24. Sep 2006)

Hallo, die Frage hat sich inzwischen erledigt. Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Werz (26. Sep 2006)

Lass uns andere doch auch wissen welches tut du jetzt nutzt.
Gruss
Werz


----------



## vogella (9. Okt 2006)

Hallo Werz,

keines. Ich habe einfach so lange herumprobiert, bis das was ich wollte ging. Inzwischen bin ich aber umgestiegen auf JDOM, was die Handhabung für mich einfacher macht. Das hier ist ein guter Einstieg on JDOM. 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel13_005.htm#Rxx747java130050400047F1F03B100

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

